# UCLA Requirements!



## cabinfever (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay so for anyone who either goes to UCLA or is planning on it, have you seen the general ed. requirements they want?? It's so specific as to what they want you to have taken before beign accepted and since I'd be applying for next Fall, I can't do it all. What did you guys do? Were you able to actually get it all done?


----------



## cabinfever (Aug 27, 2009)

by the way, I am out-of-state


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, I'm planning to apply to UCLA as an out-of-state transfer too =). You'll need to follow the School of Theater, Film, and Television's GE Plan in order to meet transfer requirements. What they want to see is that you understand their GE Plan. To fulfill this you'll need to look at your course catalogue and compare their course descriptions to yours to best meet the GE Plan. Try looking at courses you've already taken to see if they'll meet their specific requirements, and try to take courses this year that will meet both your current school's and their schools requirements if there are missing matches (if we- in the worst case scenario get rejected- you don't want to have lost a year taking classes that will only work at UCLA). Also make sure you're taking plenty of classes showing you're well prepared for the major.

UCLA Course Descriptions:
http://www.registrar.ucla.edu/schedule/catsel.aspx

TFT GE Plan:
http://www.registrar.ucla.edu/GE/GE-TFTVNew09-10.pdf

Right now I've taken some classes that will make a match and I'm spending this year taking classes that will hopefully transfer too.

Good Luck!


----------

